# What would you say are the best prefaces to the books of the Bible



## Gavin (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all, what suggestions do you have to some really good Reformed or Puritan prefaces to the books of the Bible.


----------



## Gavin (Dec 5, 2012)

I know that Banner of Truth published the Prefaces from the Geneva Bible, (dont understand why Tolle Lege didnt do this ith their 1599 version though).


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry to post off topic but who is the Avatar you have showing? I love the beard!


----------



## Gavin (Dec 6, 2012)

His name is Johannes Bogerman. He was a Bible translator (Statenvertaling) and the chairman of the Synod at Dordtrecht. 
He is not well known outside Holland, but in Holland there are schools and roads named after him.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Very cool, thank you for the information!


----------



## py3ak (Dec 6, 2012)

Try William Tyndale.


----------



## Somerset (Dec 6, 2012)

joejohnston3 said:


> Very cool, thank you for the information!


Beard is OK - but if you put the moustache on a highland cow's head it would be a shoe in for best in show.

Sorry to have added to the off topicness.


----------



## Gavin (Dec 6, 2012)

No worries, big beards were obviously all the rage in those days.


----------



## Beau Michel (Dec 6, 2012)

Martin Luther's preface to the book of Romans is certainly among the best.


----------



## Gavin (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes I have a copy of that one.


----------

